# Powerpoint Viereck?! Frage!



## BSA (9. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Weis jemand von euch ob es in Powerpoint möglich ist ein Objekt, in meinem Fall ein Viereck, an seinem Mittelpunkt in einer Animation zu bewegen? Das heißt das ich zum Beispiel ne Startklappe oder sowas nur vorne zusammen klappen kann?! und die Hinten zusammen bleiben, na ihr wisst schon.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob das geht und wnen ja wie!

THX der BSA


----------



## bmit (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

kannst Du das mit der Klappe bitte noch mal etwas genauer erläutern?
Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe, fertigst Du Dir besser ein animiertes GIF und positionierst es in der Präsentation.

Gruß
bmit


----------

